# Zenith X-Cel review



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Check out this months Archery Focus for a review of Zenith's new low priced X-Cel release.
Joe B.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Zenith X-Cel is amazing. 
Using a Black Graphite one, Australian 13yo Sten Nigol has been breaking records across the board since he picked it up. He recently broke all but 1 Trans Tasmen (between Australia and New Zealand) record at the Trans Tasmen Cup shot a few weeks ago (1373 plus distance and double records). 
Also used by Australian Jr Team member Nicole Pless who will be competing with hers in England at the World Jrs. Nicole came up 1 point short of a new U18 Australian 70m record, and she's still in U16's. 
This has become the release of choice in Australia for archers wanting a three finger release that fits the hand and is reliable and accurate. 
Was also used by Mandy McArdle who took 4th at teh recent Australian Field Archery Championships. 

Good work Zenith!


----------



## guruhe (Oct 25, 2002)

So how is this release different from the other Zeniths? Is there a change in the head design?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

The X-cel has the same components used by all of Zenith's releases but the price has been reduced by to a more affordable level for those who want to get started shooting a back tension release. It takes the place of our Comfort2 cast handle releases.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

To add:
5 things are making this a popular release aid down under
* Zenith qualty. The mechanism is the same as on the top line Zeniths
* The size. While it has been a huge success with adult males, it also suits junior and women archers well
* The colours. A huge range of patterns has people choosing a release that their friends may noy have. (Had one kid swap his 3 times in a shoot because he couldn't decide on the colour)
* The price. Cheaper than just about every other release out there, yet is still a machined comfortable handle. 
* The accuracy. Most people buying them are shooting PB's with them, and records have been falling. 










Black Graphite is my favourite.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Great release we are both shooting it,the X-Cel 
it´s fit´s the hand so well ,and it´s so easy to shoot with.

Jari & Ingrid


----------



## Zook (Aug 6, 2002)

I think you got a hit Joe.
Everyone who has bought a X-cel from me have nothing but good things to say...

And they sure love the price tag  

// Lennart


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Will it still fit people with very large hands, with some of the zeniths I held in Vegas my fingers felt sort of crammed, will it be the same with this release? 

if not, sounds like I will have to pick one up!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Tyler88 said:


> *Will it still fit people with very large hands, with some of the zeniths I held in Vegas my fingers felt sort of crammed, will it be the same with this release?
> 
> if not, sounds like I will have to pick one up!! *


This of couse depends on how you hold it. 
One of the guys at my club uses one and he's about 6'2" tall and shoots it very well. 
Down under I send em to people to try out and if they like them they keep them. Had not had an X-Cel returned yet. See if you can find one to try, it may be the perfect release for you.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Tyler88,
The X-Cel is the same as my medium size handles and will work if you don.t try to get your fingers in past the middle knuckle. If your hands are really large and you want a deep grip, check out the Big Guy line. I'll also have a new model out in May which will be a Comfort3+ large (.995 index finger hole) with an extended head position (3/16" longer head post).


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

I'm still loving the X-Cell. I thought by this time I would upgrade,
but I see no point. I think I'm going to get another to have a student of mine play with it.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm thinking of going to backtension when I shoot my compound. What is the price on the X-cel?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Dylan,
Go to the web site www.zenitharchery.com and click on the link to the X-Cel page.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Not a bad price at all, I will most likely order one close to fall in Camo.


----------



## iron_butt (Aug 6, 2003)

I bought 2 of them about a year ago. for backup. i sold the spare one recently. this thing just don't break. I am afraid I won't have any excuse for buying new releases in couple of years.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Thats the biggest problem with the Zenith releases.............I can't find any excuses to buy any other releases! They are everything in a back tension release you could possibly want.
Guess I could always try the Backfire I guess  
Great work Joe
Jerry


----------

